# Professionelle WebSeiten erzeugen



## Gast (26. Jan 2009)

Moin,

Mit welcher IDE kann man professionell  WebSeiten erzeugen, ich programmiere in Java mit der IDE NetBeans aber mehr im Bereich Standard Edition und möchte jetzt in den Enterprise Bereich umsteigen und da mit einer professionellen HTML- Seite anfangen und diese dann mit JavaEE bereichern.
Wie geht man da vor, In NEtbeans hab ich gesehen, dass ich den ganzen HTML- Code selber in den Editor schreiben muss und dann auch noch die jsp tags.

Oder werde ich von einem Framework (Struts, JSF) im schreiben von HTML unterstützt.
Mir geht es darum, auch eine ordentliche HTML- Seite zu erstellen und wenn man das ganze HTML selber schreiben muss, wird man ja alt.

Meine Frage also: Wie macht man das professionell?.
Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## HLX (26. Jan 2009)

Weder Java IDEs noch Java EE sind zum Erstellen von Webseiten gedacht. 

Mit beidem kannst du webbasierte Anwendungen erstellen, also Software, die in gewissem Maße Business Logik enthält. Für eine Internetpräsenz ist Java EE etwas übertrieben - es sei denn du möchtest Teile einer Unternehmenssoftware, z.B. einen Onlineshop integrieren.

Möglicherweise suchst du eher sowas wie Dreamweaver.


----------



## Guest (26. Jan 2009)

Aber wie macht man das professionell, wenn man Servlets oder JSP erstellt, ich brauche je den HTML- Code um dann die
JSLT einfüge oder wie macht man das -> programmiert man das in einer Wurscht herunter oder verwende ich erste den Dreamweaver für den HTML- Code und programmier dann mein Java rein?

Vielen Dank,


----------



## anderer Gast (26. Jan 2009)

Kommt ganz drauf an wie komplex das Design der HTML-Seite sein soll. 0815-HTML schreibt i.d.R der Javaentwickler selbst als Quellcode mit der bevorzugten IDE. Ob man nun erst komplett die Seite in HTML baut und später die dynamischen Teile einbaut oder beides in einem "Abwasch" macht der Entwickler so, wie er es am besten kann. Bei einem komplexeren Design gibt es i.d.R. Webdesigner, die sich ausschließlich um den HTML-Code kümmern.


----------



## Terminator (26. Jan 2009)

Erst mal das Design finden bsw anhand anderer Internetseiten die gefallen.

Dann bauste dir mit Graphikprogramm deine Internetseite als Bild zusammen oder lässt das eben von nem Graphiker machen.


Dann teilste das in verschiedene Bereiche auf (navi, header, content) und setzt das mit Html und vor allem CSS um.


Als nächstes proggste die logischen Funktionen und danach bauste eben die Tags in deinen Grundgerüst ein.


Ausser Bildbearbeitung, mach ich alles mit NetBeans IDE.


----------



## Guest (27. Jan 2009)

Terminator hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ausser Bildbearbeitung, mach ich alles mit NetBeans IDE.




Gibts vielleicht irgendeinen Leitfaden, wie ich das am Besten angehen könnte?
Vielen Dank für die Info,
lg


----------



## Terminator (27. Jan 2009)

Eigentlich war das schon der Leitfaden.
Kommt halt nun drauf an wie man das dann umsetzt:


Design/HTML
1. alles alleine
- bring viel Zeit und Geduld mit
- Erst mal grobes Beispiel Design im Internet finden
- Html/CSS Grundgerüst bauen wo einzelnen 3 Seitenteile nur farbig sind
- Graphiken aus Fotoplattformen zu kaufen und dann eben alles nach und nach einbauen

2. Template
- Kaufst dir für nen fuffy ein fertiges Template
- Nachteil ist, dass für den Preis nicht unique ist
- Nachteil ist, dass da sicherlich ne Stelle kommt wo man eigentlich manuell was ändern müsste

3. Aufteilen 
- Lässt das Design von nem Graphiker machen, reicht wenns nur die Frontseite ist
- Html/CSS Grundgerüst bauen lassen
- Wenn du blos Account mietest, dann übernimmt ISP das Server Zeugs für dich
- Du konzentrierst dich hauptsächlich auf die Logik und eben das Umsetzen der Template auf dynamisch
- kost halt Kohle


Server Bereich
- Server/Account mieten, falls ne Internet App wird
- Musst eben checken wer bietet Java unterstützung und was kost das
- Container auswählen, würde GlassFish nehmen, aber Tomcat wird von mehr Providern angeboten
- Framework JSF, gibt schon viele Komponenten die dir Sachen wie Paging, AJAX, ... abnehmen
- Naja dann haste noch Zeugs wie Datensicherung, Mail, Domains, ...


Also ich mach meistens erstens, aber ist echt ne sau lange Geschichte bis ma da was vorweisen kann.
Vorteil ist halt, dass man wirklich überall so proggen kann, wie man oder Kunde es möchte.

Also auch client seitig sprich Javascript/AJAX ist Aufwand nicht zu unterschätzen.
Wenn da Kunde dann irgendeine Realtime Summenberechnung bei keyup wünscht, dann muss man eben das selber machen, weil die Kompos das net können.


----------

